# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Scaleless Death Adder

## N4S

Pretty cool. 

http://www.reedysreptiles.com/fullsi...less%20800.jpg

http://www.reedysreptiles.com/fullsi...less%20800.jpg

Courtesy of: www.reedysreptiles.com

----------


## N4S

Also check out - http://www.reedysreptiles.com/whats_new.htm

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

WTF, CRAZY.
i dont like scaless mutations though.
still cool to see.

----------


## Lucas339

you are on a scaleless kick today!

----------


## STORMS

:Surprised:  I don't wanna touch that one!

----------


## Ladydragon

> I don't wanna touch that one!


uh huh. yeah sure you don't..    :sploosh:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## andwhy6

looks like something off the nightmare before xmas haha

----------


## DutchHerp

The colors are amazing.

----------


## jere000

i wanna touch its nose lol very cool

----------


## West Coast Jungle

That thing is Star Wars looking :Surprised:

----------

_dc4teg_ (06-16-2009)

----------


## juddb

Wow thats nuts, i had no idea there was another, besides the scale-less bp.
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## rabernet

> Wow thats nuts, i had no idea there was another, besides the scale-less bp.
> Thanks for sharing.


Brian at BHB (I'm not even going to attempt to spell his last name) has scale-less corn snakes that he's breeding.

----------


## juddb

> Brian at BHB (I'm not even going to attempt to spell his last name) has scale-less corn snakes that he's breeding.


They just look so odd without scales!

----------


## JAMills

> Brian at BHB (I'm not even going to attempt to spell his last name) has scale-less corn snakes that he's breeding.


I was not aware that he had Scale-less Corns. I did know he had Scale-less Texas Rat Snakes. Those are the Red and Black ones you see in some of the Snakebytes videos. 

The other thing I noticed is there are no post about "how wrong it is to produce this animal that has no scales" yet. (Not my opinion)
As most have seen the scaleless ball python and Derma ball threads there are several people that think it is wrong to produce a scale-less snake.

I am curious how many people are producing Scale-less Death Adders. Guess that depends on the size of the Death Adder community. The website says there are 2 different types or locations and they are in other collections. 

As for this animal. I think it is very interesting, and strangely beautiful. It almost looks Velvety and the colors are very nice.

----------


## m00kfu

> I was not aware that he had Scale-less Corns. I did know he had Scale-less Texas Rat Snakes. Those are the Red and Black ones you see in some of the Snakebytes videos.


If you like his rat snakes, you should see the corns.  It's insane how bright the colors are without the scales to tone them down.  Maybe if he gets enough requests they'd show up on an episode of snakebytes.

----------


## DavidG

I read a huge thing on scale-less beardies and test on them. They hold hydration almost the same as a normal but the skin is much more fragile (obviously). Scale-less morph is cool, but unnatural to me. Thanks for posting pics, cool find.

----------


## Drew87

WOW crazy cool  :Good Job:  :Surprised:  :Very Happy:  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Wh00h0069

That's awesome!! I want one.

----------


## sg1trogdor

Now that snakes got a fat little butt.  lol.   It looks soo soft too.  Kinda feel sorry for it though.  They really arent as tough looking without all those cool scales.

----------


## Douglesser

Looks like velvet. I was only aware of the scaleless BP, very cool!!!   :Good Job:

----------


## blackcrystal22

Hmm...



http://www.dachiu.com/gallery/silk66.jpg

http://www.bluegrassreptiles.com/ima...scaleless1.jpg

I'm seeing a trend....

----------


## DavidG

Ewww. Those things are nasty

----------


## joepythons

Thats sweet  :Cool:

----------


## DavidG

I think my response should have been, What are you gonna feed that too!

----------


## JamieLynn

the scaleless snake just look odd to me, kinda gross. as for hairless animals I think most of those are ugly, I have a few hairless rats, my bigger BP LOVES those :Very Happy:

----------


## zackw419

That's UNREAL!

----------


## letstalksnakes

Now that is one snake you dont see everyday!
I wonder what kind of genetics were put together to make that animal?
Non the less that is pretty cool and i am sure that snake is worth a pretty penny!

----------


## RebelYell83

anybody else find it kinda odd,that all of a sudden last couple years,we've seen the scaless ratsnakes,cornsnakes,derma ball,purple haze ball,and i am sure there are other,as well as this,,seem to just pop up out of nowhere?,And i know for a fact,that the purple haze scalesless ball,on its first meal tore its skin,as without the scales you not only have to feed it pre killed,but appearantly much smaller then normal meals,as it has no "armor"to help keep the skin intact during a stretch

----------


## Chris Rossi

That snake is amazing....awsome....wow

----------


## Beardedragon

> Hmm...
> 
> http://www.dachiu.com/gallery/silk66.jpg
> 
> I'm seeing a trend....


Oh yuck the silkie Beardie... Anyone who breeds those are horrible, when they breed the male bites on to the females neck and it tears the scaleless skin right off. They also need their scales to help regulate temps and other things which is why sometimes a beardie can be all bright and colorful and the next second dark and flat.

----------


## SnakeCharmed

The scaleless kittens are kinda cute  :Razz:

----------


## dc4teg

> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dachiu.com/gallery/silk66.jpg
> 
> http://www.bluegrassreptiles.com/ima...scaleless1.jpg
> 
> I'm seeing a trend....



am i seeing a harless dog, cat, or rat i cant tell the difference :Sad:  :Weirdface:

----------


## Kysenia

Very nice :Smile:

----------


## Qetu

ive never heard of that lol...its kinda alienish looking haha

----------

